# Windows 7 ... VS ... Mandriva !!! srry if this doesnt discuss the overall differences



## macro_scoop! (Jan 24, 2009)

hey everybody , just wanted to start a thread about the main differences about mandriva , and windows 7 !... guess this little thread wont cover all differences , i just gonna talk now about the GUI only , if anybody wanna extend this thread , they r welcomed ^^

Windows 7 ...

Mandriva ! :up:

just 2 videos from Youtube ,, wish u all enjoy it


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I've used the beta of WIndows 7, never used Mandriva. From the YouTube videos, Mandriva visually looks like a much cooler OS.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

macro_scoop! said:


> i just gonna talk now about the GUI only , if anybody wanna extend this thread , they r welcomed ^^


In this case, you're not comparing Windows 7 to Mandriva Linux but the Windows 7 UI to the Compiz Fusion window manager, which can run on various Linux distributions and probably on non-Linux Unix OSes, if one were to get it to build from source.

Peace...


----------



## Delta_Klata (Feb 26, 2009)

I have windows 7....and for those who do, if you have norton antivirus, REMOVE IT NOW. It causes tons of problems on your computer and eats up memory, I found Kespersky antivirus made specifically for windows 7, I've recently installed it and now my computer is amazingly well and I wouldn't trade this OS for another considering I'm a heavy gamer and this OS works well with direct x 10.


----------



## macro_scoop! (Jan 24, 2009)

> In this case, you're not comparing Windows 7 to Mandriva Linux but the Windows 7 UI to the Compiz Fusion window manager, which can run on various Linux distributions and probably on non-Linux Unix OSes, if one were to get it to build from source.


i just didnt wanna talk about efficiency coz windows 7 is still in beta version ,, didnt wanna go through details about it , that's all ...

but if u have any additional info to compare between the 2 OSs , just go ahead


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a two year old video. MS still doesn't even come close.





This one is 21/2 years old.


----------

